# Evinrude e-tec 225 vs yamaha f225



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

Is the fuel burn going to be significant between the new 2 strokes to the 4 strokes? Which would the people here prefer? I am looking at 2 boats right now and it is so hard to make a decision. One is a yammy and one an etec. I've found some info on the Internet but nothing that really says one is better than the other


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

They are both great motors.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm surprised your question has not been lit up with responses. I have a Yamaha F225 w/ 680 hrs and no problems. I have owned Yamahas since '88 with no problems. I'm not rational, as I could not consider Evinrude thanks to the bad experience I had with an '84 140HP motor (bought new) and watching all the problems with OMC products leading up to their going out of business some years back. Talk with some mechanics that work on both and good luck.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

i've done some fishing on a boat with twin 225 yammies, i'm pretty impressed with them. they are very quiet shift in and out of gear quiet and run out well. fuel economy is decent probably 1.3ish at a 28 knot cruise or so. i don't know mileage at troll speed though. good luck with your choice.either way i think they are both good motors. it almost comes down to how your relationship is with a local mechanic and how well he supports either one. GOOD LUCK and see ya on the water


----------



## Viking 71 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a 2003 21' cc with a Yamaha F200. I have over 800 hours on her and have never (knock on wood) had a single problem. If you follow the maintenance recomended by yamaha, I'm sure you will have years of trouble free service. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I re powered with a 225 Yamaha 4-stroke after problems from an old Evinrude 2-stroke. I will never own anything but a Yamaha 4-stroke!!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Theold 2S/4S debate. Just as bad as the Ford/Chevy thing. They're both great engines and it really boils dow to two things. Personal preference and the boat. If it's an older boat that was made to handle the weight of a 2S motor, the extra weight of a 4S will often make the transom sit lower in the water.etec = adding expensive oil occasionally.(I hear they sip it) 2S may be a little more preventive maintenance, but it's easy if you have reasonable mechanical skills. Personally, Iowned 2 strokes upuntil the most recent boat with an F200 and at this point can't see ever going back to a 2S motor, but you never know. I absolutely love my YamahaF200, it runs great, starts easy, very quiet and easy on gas. Pushes our 21' W/A up to about 44 mph andgets 3 mpg on avg.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

When comparing the direct injected 2 strokes and 4 strokes, try not to think of the fuel issue. The direct injected 2 strokes are just as fuel efficient as the 4 strokes. If you were talking about a fuel injected or carb 2 stroke, there is a big difference on fuel economy. Like was said earlier, it is a personal preference.I will not work on an E-tecfor personal reasons, but hear that they are very good engines. Ask Kenny or Jack at Wills how they feel they are. Any 4 stroke is a good engine. Maintenance costs are not much different (not sure about the E-tec), until you have to do valve adjustments on the four strokes.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

get a yamaha, service it regularly, flush it after each use, and winterize it..... it will out-last your boat


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Can't speak on the E-Tec 225 but I have a E-Tec 115. Could not be happier. Looked at the Yamaha's when I was in the market but decided on the E-Tec because of the7 year warranty promotion going on at the time of my purchase. I have no regrets on going with the E-Tec. Only negative that I can say about the Yammy 4-stroke is the tune-ups. Little more costly than the E-tec. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

i have yamaha 200f never have had a problem. if you get water in fuel witch is comon four strokes will be ok . e-tecs could blow power head.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

you should check this out

http://forums.etecownersgroup.com/mb/barnaclebill


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I am running an E-Tec 225 on my 23' Key West WA, my previous boat was a 19' Key West CC with a Yamaha 150 4-stroke. I can't tell the difference in fuel consumption and considering the 23' is about 1000 lbs heavier I am very pleased.

I never had any problem with either motor, both are great choices. I like the response of the E-tec out of the hole but as far as general cruising not much difference. I spent more on the XD 100 oil but that is a trade off for lower maintance cost. The E-tec doesn't see the mechanic until after the first 300 hours. To the best of my memory my Yamaha was serviced at 50 hour intervals.

Either would be a reliable choice.


----------

